# First experience with Cialis. Can't finish...



## Jeapordy

I decided to ask my doctor for ED Meds because I just couldn't keep it up for more than 10-15 minutes while having vanilla sex, and I usually couldn't finish within that time frame. If my wife was willing to be "sexy" with lingerie or dirty talk, or watching porn, then I could maintain and finish. But she is content with vanilla and doesn't understand why I am not. She likes the spice once in a while, but feels like it should be used sparingly.
Now I've used Cialis a couple of times. I can go for hours, but still can't finish. 
Does anyone else have that issue?
I can't tell if I'm not aroused enough (but I'm definitely rock hard), or if it is desensitizing me. It doesn't seem like there is less feeling at the head.


----------



## Deejo

Known side-effect;

Erectile drugs might help premature ejaculation | Reuters


----------



## OhGeesh

Nope my exp with ED drugs has been whatever the SIDE EFFECTS list is...........

WELL I GET ALL OF THEM and that far out weighs the extra hard boner I have. Nose gets stuffy, face flushed, hot hot feeling everywhere, totally miserable.


----------



## Jeapordy

My nose got really dry, like I lived in the desert for several days after I used Cialis. Is that normal? I just assumed it was the weather.


----------



## Renny

Jeapordy said:


> My nose got really dry, like I lived in the desert for several days after I used Cialis. Is that normal? I just assumed it was the weather.


Its normal for me. I find when I cut a pill in half I get the benefits and no so much of the side effects. If I take a whole one I get all the side effects. Its a crappy trade off but unfortunately my mind runs away with itself and I cant stay up long enough without it.


----------



## OhhShiney

I already had delayed ejaculation and ED from an SSRI (celexa), when I took cialis, even at 1/2 the socalled daily dose, I ended up with a weekend worth of a very easy-to-get boner (popped up instantly) , but i could NOT come. Not for lack of trying. I was hard whenever I wanted, stayed hard as long as I wanted, but never came. It was not fun. 

I had better luck with levititra, but mostly I got better months after the SSRI was out of my system. 

Helps to have a patient, loving, partner. 

I've also had luck with with yohimbe, it seemed to enhance the entire experience. However, I had to stop that because the side effects were crazy and made me feel terrible. Couldn't sleep, racing pulse, flushed face, etc. Lord only knows what is in the capsule. 

Again, it helps to have a patient, loving, understanding, creative partner. Once you reach a certain age, it seems one needs a bit of extra direct stimulation.


----------



## OhhShiney

Renny said:


> Its a crappy trade off but unfortunately my mind runs away with itself and I cant stay up long enough without it.


I hear you there, focus is hard sometimes. I have to really relax to let myself enjoy myself even when I'm enjoying myself. 

I was diagnosed with ADD as an adult, which explains a lot.


----------



## Renny

OhhShiney said:


> I hear you there, focus is hard sometimes. I have to really relax to let myself enjoy myself even when I'm enjoying myself.
> 
> I was diagnosed with ADD as an adult, which explains a lot.


Same here. The problem for me there is no relaxing. I have five teenage and adult kids in the house and every time there is an opportunity for sex I am on the clock so to speak.


----------



## c2500

When I was on Celexa, it was rare for me to finish. Not to mention I lost my mind. Fast forward 9 years and I am on generic effixer. It definitely delays but doesn't stop, and screws it up a bit...almost like you keep going and get a second one for free...lol. As for Cialais, never had to use it.


----------



## Machiavelli

Renny said:


> Same here. The problem for me there is no relaxing. I have five teenage and adult kids in the house and every time there is an opportunity for sex I am on the clock so to speak.


And I thought I had it bad. Only two more adult kids to go.


----------



## Lordhavok

anti-depressants have that effect, if your taking any that is. I had the same problem with lexipro


----------

